# Flounder in obx



## Hash78 (May 16, 2013)

Hello new to site. I was wandering any good places to take my son flounder fishing this summer in nags head. I don't expect anyone to give up there secret spots just want to increase my sons chances so he can cross flounder off his list. Thanks for y'all's time.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Don't know how much kayaking you all have under your belt. I would suggest launching at Little Bridge Park on the back right corner of the parking lot. Nice restrooms and fish cleaning table there. I like fishing on the bridge at dawn until 8am.
Was there last week of April caught specks, stripers and a guy beside me was jigging the pilings under us and pulled up a couple of flounder keepers and lost a couple.It would be nearly impossible to fish the bridge in the yak that time of morning (to many speck fishing then) slinging jigs.
I would launch in the parking lot and paddle to the left out into the Little Inlet and find the 3ft to 10ft ledge a couple hundred yards out from the bridge and fish there. It's about even with the end of the pier behind the tackle shop and across to the park pier on the left. If you have a FF you can look for deeper holes out in the bigger part of the sound.
The Pirates Cove bridge has a nice ramp on the left . Turn left at the light after crossing.You can try the pilings there or paddle down to the right a ways to a little cove
A couple of years ago I launched at Organ Inlet ramp and fished(trolled in my Outback)the pilings and caught several flounder. I also heard of flounder being caught behind the coast guard station there.
Behind the Body Light House is a another place if you want to cart the yak for a half a mile to the water but be aware of the no see'ms and and giant skeeters.
If these places don't work for you all, you could try a guided trip with JAM down at Hatteras bet he would put you on them.
GOOD LUCK.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Welcome to the family.


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

Welcome to P&S. What bbcroaker said. Also, Click on that big banner at the top of the page. Support our sponsors.


----------

